# [Umfrage] Habt ihr eine Soundkarte?



## Painkiller (18. Februar 2011)

Moin @ all 

Soundkarten - Früher waren sie aus dem PC nicht wegzudenken. Heute übernehmen Onboard-Chips ebenfalls diese Aufgabe.

Sind die Soundkarten also zu einer aussterbenden Art geworden?

Mich würde daher mal interssieren, ob ihr eine Soundkarte in eurem Main-PC verbaut habt. Wenn ja, von welchem Hersteller ist die Karte?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Beste Grüße
Pain


----------



## trible_d (18. Februar 2011)

[x] asus

Eine essence stx um genau zu sein


----------



## Painkiller (18. Februar 2011)

[x] Ja, eine ASUS

HDAV 1.3 Deluxe


----------



## Cook2211 (18. Februar 2011)

Ebenfalls Asus. Xonar U1 extern.


----------



## Opheliac (18. Februar 2011)

[X] Ja, eine Creative


----------



## Shi (18. Februar 2011)

Ich benutze Onboardsound, aber eine alte Creative-Soundkarte liegt noch bei mir im Schrank


----------



## christian150488 (18. Februar 2011)

[x] Onboard

bin damit bisher sehr zufrieden und sehe keinen Grund mir eine Soundkarte zu kaufen


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (18. Februar 2011)

[x] Sonstiges

Nutze immernoch den USB-Audiochip des MMX 300-Headsets, soll aber mal was anständiges für das Prachtexemplar gekauft werden...


----------



## Knäcke (18. Februar 2011)

[X] Ja, eine Asus
[X] Ja, eine Creative

Habe mal beides angekreuzt. Noch werkelt eine Creative im Rechner, die einer ASUS weichen muss und zukünftig im vielgenutzten Zweitrechner beheimatet wird.


----------



## Painkiller (18. Februar 2011)

> bin damit bisher sehr zufrieden und sehe keinen Grund mir eine Soundkarte zu kaufen


Kommt immer drauf an, wie hochwertig die Ausgabegeräte sind.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (18. Februar 2011)

[x] Ja, eine Asus, eine Xonar Essence ST um genau zu sein


----------



## Gast20141208 (18. Februar 2011)

[X] Sonstiges
Ich weiß noch nicht, ob ich eine verbauen werde. 
Kommt auch aufs Board an.


----------



## byte1981 (18. Februar 2011)

[x] Ja, eine Creative  

Eine X-Fi Titanium


----------



## -MIRROR- (18. Februar 2011)

Dumme Umfrage, denn mein C200 von Teufel hat eine gute eigene Soundkarte. Außerdem mein Crosshair IV Formula hat eine Supreme X-Fi Onboard.


----------



## Painkiller (18. Februar 2011)

> Dumme Umfrage


Ich frag mich, was daran dumm sein soll?


----------



## Gast20141208 (18. Februar 2011)

Sein Beitrag.


----------



## Gast12348 (18. Februar 2011)

Kleiner Hinweis, ESI und AudioTrak sind ein und die selben Firmen  in den Treibern von der Audiotrak Prodigy HD2 wird auch nur noch ESI erwähnt. 

Hab 3 mal angekreuzt 

[x] Ja, ESI / AudioTrak Prodigy HD2 ( Für die Analoge Musikwiedergabe )
[x] Ja, Creative  X-FI Xtreme Music ( Für die Analoge 5.1 Ausgabe bei Games und Digital ausgabe von DTS und Dolby Digital ) 
[x] Ja, Sonstige, von Novation ein USB Asio Soundinterface das in meinem Synthi sizt ( XioSynth ) wird zum Musizieren genuzt ebenso wie für Recording. 

Bin dann wohl einer der wenigen wenn nicht sogar der einzige der 3 Soundkarten verbaut hat, in einem PC wohlgemerkt.


----------



## Painkiller (18. Februar 2011)

> Bin dann wohl einer der wenigen wenn nicht sogar der einzige der 3 Soundkarten verbaut hat, in einem PC wohlgemerkt.



Und die kommen sich nicht in die Quere, oder wie hast du das gelöst?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. Februar 2011)

[X] Hauptrechner Asus Xonar DX
[X]2. Rechner Auzentech Raider
[X]3. Rechner SB Audigy
Rest SB Live und Onboardsound. Neben dem Schreibtisch eine X-Fi Platinum zur Abschreckung


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (18. Februar 2011)

Ja eine Asus Xonar...die ist schon echt super wie ich finde.


----------



## kreids (18. Februar 2011)

byte1981 schrieb:


> [x] Ja, eine Creative
> 
> Eine X-Fi Titanium



Dito...


----------



## Mr.Blade (18. Februar 2011)

Eine X-Fi Xtreme Gamer. Sehr zufrieden. 

Gruß


----------



## Gast12348 (18. Februar 2011)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Und die kommen sich nicht in die Quere, oder wie hast du das gelöst?



Kein problem, ich kann sogar noch eins drauf legen, ich habs mal mit 5 Soundkarten probiert, eigentlich 6 da die HD5870 auch noch nen Soundinterface hat.
Da liefen dann noch ne Terratec Aureon 5.1 USB und die Supreme FX X-FI mit den 3 anderen Karten. geht absolut problemlos, selbst wenn man die Soundkarten alle gleichzeitig ansteuert, also z.b VLC Player mit der X-FI, MediaPlayer mit der Audiotrak, Reason mit dem Novation teil, usw.
Nicht mal die Supreme FX X-FI kommt sich in die Quere mit der Creative X-FI obwohl beide die Creative Audiokonsole verwenden. 

Das ging sogar unter XP schon, wobei man da mit den IRQ´s noch rumspielen muste. Aber seit Vista ist das problemlos.

Achja wie gesagt, änder mal die umfrage wegen ESI und Audiotrak

Anbei noch nen bildchen wie es im Gerätemanager aussieht, 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 6erPasch (18. Februar 2011)

kreids schrieb:


> Dito...


 

Ebenfalls eine X-Fi Titanium


----------



## pcfreak26 (18. Februar 2011)

Ich hab seit längerer Zeit eine Theatron DTS von Club3D, welche auf dem Cmedia Oxygen Hd Audio Chip 8788 basiert.

Das ganze per Tos-Link an einen Panasonic Digital Reciever angeschlossen und die Soundkarte im Dolby Digital Life Modus betrieben.


----------



## -Chefkoch- (18. Februar 2011)

[x] Asus Xonar HDAV 1.3


----------



## TerrorTomato (18. Februar 2011)

[X]sonstiges...

Eine Asus Surpreme FXII... Also die kleinen Viecher die bei ROG-Mainboards mitgelifert wurden. Ist eig nur ein ADI-Chip mit Creative software... Also sie ist es fast gar nicht wert als SoKa genannt zu werden.


----------



## Ahnedos (18. Februar 2011)

[x] Asus Xonar Xense


----------



## ghostadmin (18. Februar 2011)

[X]Nein, ich habe Onboard-Sound da ich über den optischen Ausgang zum Amp gehe, da brauch ich nicht mehr.


----------



## fctriesel (18. Februar 2011)

Creative Audigy 2 ZS


----------



## Ahab (18. Februar 2011)

[X] Ja, eine ASUS

Xonar DX


----------



## Lee (18. Februar 2011)

[X]Xonar Essence STX im HTPC
[X]Onboard im HauptPC aka Laptop


----------



## Rolk (18. Februar 2011)

[x]Nein, ich habe Onboard-Sound

Das wird sich aber bald ändern.


----------



## RedBrain (18. Februar 2011)

Asus Xonar D2X


----------



## Ratty0815 (18. Februar 2011)

[x] Ja, eine Creative
und zwar eine "Creative X-Fi Titanium Fatal1ty Professional Series" @ Weiß-Mod


----------



## Uziflator (18. Februar 2011)

[X] Ja, eine ASUS  Xonar D2

[X] Creative  Xtreme Gamer..  liegt im Schrank


----------



## Rabi (18. Februar 2011)

[x]Nein, ich habe Onboard-Sound
[X]Sonstiges

Onboard-Sound in dem Laptop, an dem ich grade sitze, zusätzlich noch die Soundkarte der G110, auch wenn die bisher noch nicht genutzt wird.
In meinen neuen Hauptrechner kommt aber so bald wie möglich eine Asus Xonar DS/D1.


----------



## belle (18. Februar 2011)

[x] Ja, Creative
Ist zwar nur eine X-Fi Xtreme Audio, den Unterschied zum Onboard-Chip höre ich dennoch.


----------



## euMelBeumel (18. Februar 2011)

[X] Nein, ich habe Onboard-Sound

Wenn ich das passende Soundsystem hier unterkriegen würde liebend gern, aber so wäre es nur Geldverschwenung.


----------



## Supeq (18. Februar 2011)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> [X]Nein, ich habe Onboard-Sound da ich über den optischen Ausgang zum Amp gehe, da brauch ich nicht mehr.



same here


----------



## GxGamer (18. Februar 2011)

[X]Ja, eine Creative

Eine X-Fi Xtreme Audio.
Und ja, ich bin zufrieden damit und habe keinerlei Probleme


----------



## cann0nf0dder (18. Februar 2011)

[X] Creative Labs (Sound Blaster X-Fi Titanium HD)

seit einbau letztes jahr keinerlei probleme unter vista 64bit und win7 64bit, sehr zufrieden damit 
vorher jenachdem sennheiser usb oder onboard, wobei die sennheiser usb karte besser war


----------



## Lan_Party (18. Februar 2011)

Onboard. Schaun im Sommer kommt vllt. eine rein.


----------



## Geko (18. Februar 2011)

Ich habe auch Onboard Sound.
Da ich auch nur ein Headset, bzw. meinen Monitor mit Sound versorge brauche ich eigentlich keine zusätzliche Soundkarte.


----------



## sipsap (18. Februar 2011)

jup ne asus xonar d1

der unterschied ist beeindruckend.


----------



## iceman650 (18. Februar 2011)

[X] Ja, eine ASUS Xonar Essence STX.

Mfg, ice


----------



## TAZ (18. Februar 2011)

Creative X-Fi Titanium

Ich habe ja überlegt auf die Titanium HD upzugraden, aber da ich ehh meinen AVR optisch angeschlossen habe ist null Unterschied.


----------



## KILLTHIS (18. Februar 2011)

[X] ASUS.

Die Essence STX.


----------



## BloodySuicide (18. Februar 2011)

Da fehlt noch die Option "Sound über Grafikkarte"
Ich hab ne DX im Gaming PC und ne STX noch zum Verkauf rumliegen, da ich beim HTPC den Sound jetzt über meine ATI an meinen Onkyo schicke.


----------



## Sarge_70 (18. Februar 2011)

[x] Ja, eine ASUS 

Die Xonar Essence STX macht ihre Sache sehr gut, sie wird noch eine Zeitlang eingesetzt bis sie dann eines Tages von einem ordentlichen CD-Player abgelöst wird.


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (18. Februar 2011)

[x] Ja, eine Creative


----------



## iRaptor (18. Februar 2011)

Ja eine Asus Xonar DX


----------



## doodlez (18. Februar 2011)

Trust Sc 5100  zwar billig macht aber das was sie soll ^^


----------



## Hansvonwurst (18. Februar 2011)

Ich hab eine onboard, mehr lohnt sich für mich nicht!


----------



## sp01 (18. Februar 2011)

Nein, onboard reicht mir vollkommen.


----------



## henning (18. Februar 2011)

[x] Creative ; Habe eine Creative Audigy 2 Zs.


----------



## thysol (18. Februar 2011)

[x] _Ja, eine ASUS_


----------



## Force (18. Februar 2011)

[x] ja, eine Asus xonar D2


----------



## master030 (18. Februar 2011)

Asus Xonar D2X


----------



## querinkin (18. Februar 2011)

[x] ja, eine ASUS
[x] ja, eine Infrasonic


----------



## PEG96 (18. Februar 2011)

ich bin stolzer besitzer einer asus xonar essence stx


----------



## AeroX (18. Februar 2011)

Ich hab eine vom R2E.Eine von creative. Funst aber leider nicht wirklich 

64bit treiber dafür sind wohl,nicht gängig... -.-

mfg


----------



## Gast XXXX (18. Februar 2011)

Creative X-Fi Xtreme Gamer


----------



## (AUT)Jazzman (18. Februar 2011)

Ne billige EdNet-soundkarte,als mittlerweile schon 6 monaten vorhandene Notlösung...


----------



## sinthor4s (19. Februar 2011)

Asus

Xonar XD um genau zu sein.... ich will mir aber in nächster Zeit
ne STX zulegen... womit es natürlich bei Asus bleibt


----------



## T'PAU (19. Februar 2011)

Creative Audigy Player


----------



## csms (19. Februar 2011)

HI
(x)onboard
MfG csms


----------



## Painkiller (23. Februar 2011)

*Zwischenstand:*
1. ASUS (43)
2. Creative (39)
3. Onboard (28)

Hopp, Hopp Leute... Da geht sicher noch etwas.


----------



## _chris_ (23. Februar 2011)

[x]Nein, ich habe Onboard-Sound (Asus Crosshair IV Formula)


----------



## Bier (23. Februar 2011)

[x] Nein     Hab onboard, aber wenn ich bald meinen neuen AVR hab, kann ich das ganze digital anschließen und da ich eh nur Stereo brauche, würd mir ne SK auch nichts bringen.


----------



## Dommerle (23. Februar 2011)

[x] Onboard

Und ich bin damit aktuell zufrieden.


----------



## Speed-E (23. Februar 2011)

Dommerle schrieb:


> [x] Onboard
> 
> Und ich bin damit aktuell zufrieden.


 
[x]  Creative X-Fi Fat.

Liebäugel aber mit einer Xonar STX.


----------



## ziruam (23. Februar 2011)

ja eine asus xonar dx


----------



## Rat Six (24. Februar 2011)

[x] Creative

Ich hatte lange Zeit Oboardsound und war zufrieden damit. Dann hatte mein altes Sennheiser nen Kabelbruch und ein neues musste her. Es wurde ein Sennheiser PC350 und der Sound am Oboard war, gelinde gesagt, murks. Rein in den Laden und mit ner X-Fi eXtreme Gamer rausgekommen. Seitdem kann ich mir nicht mehr vorstellen ohne Soundkarte zu arbeiten. Schon beim Laptop merk ichs, Skype + TS + Game = mindestens eines was man nicht hört.


----------



## Incredible Alk (24. Februar 2011)

[x] Nein, ich habe Onboard-Sound

Hatte jahrelang eine Audigy2ZS aber nachdem die Onboardkarte meines jetzigen (durchaus teuren) Mainboards diese in Klang und Funktion schlagen konnte hab ich sie einem Kollegen geschenkt.
Für meine Anwendungen wie ab und an ne MP3 und hier und da maln Spiel ist die karte auch locker ausreichend.


----------



## Madz (24. Februar 2011)

Nein, ich brauche keine Soundkarte, da mein Onkyo 608 digital und somit verlustfrei angeschlossen ist. Allerdings werde ich mir evtl. doch wieder eine Asus Xonar Aessence kaufen, da ich Dolby Headphone zum Spielen nutzen möchte.


----------



## Lee (24. Februar 2011)

Wird deinem K701 gut tun


----------



## Leopardgecko (25. Februar 2011)

[x] Ja, eine Terratec
Im neuen PC wird es vermutlich eine von ASUS werden...


----------



## Madz (25. Februar 2011)

Lohnt sich aber nur, wenn du anständige Ausgabegeräte besitzt.


----------



## Shizophrenic (25. Februar 2011)

Ja hab momentan ne ... Ka Plan Sound Karte drin (weil es ne Low Profile Karte ist, und ich somit besser meine graka belüften kann, und weil mein onboard Sound im Arsch is)


Hatte vorher ne terratec 512i drinnen, aber ab nächsten Monat wird's ne esi Maya 44 (Schmelz) genau das richtige um mein Mischpult und meinem Pa Verstärker zu befeuern ^^


----------



## Leopardgecko (25. Februar 2011)

Madz schrieb:


> Lohnt sich aber nur, wenn du anständige Ausgabegeräte besitzt.


Sind ein Onkyo TX-SV828THX und ein Paar Canton Ergo SC-L anständig genug?


----------



## Madz (25. Februar 2011)

Ja, jetzt "darfst" du.


----------



## guna7 (13. März 2011)

[x] Ja, eine Creative


----------



## redBull87 (13. März 2011)

christian150488 schrieb:


> [x] Onboard
> 
> bin damit bisher sehr zufrieden und sehe keinen Grund mir eine Soundkarte zu kaufen



dito


----------



## Madz (13. März 2011)

Onboard ist nur gut, solange man einen Receiver hat, den man digital anschliesst und der dann die Digital/Analog Wandlung der Kopfhörer/Lautsprecher übernimmt.


----------



## DJ-SK (13. März 2011)

[x] Ja, eine Creative (Sound Blaster X-Fi Titanium Fatal1ty Professional Series) für damals 80€. ^^


----------



## x-up (13. März 2011)

Bin auch mit meinem Onboard Sound zufrieden, Motherboard Gigabyte EX38-DS4


----------



## redBull87 (13. März 2011)

Madz schrieb:


> Onboard ist nur gut, solange man einen Receiver hat, den man digital anschliesst und der dann die Digital/Analog Wandlung der Kopfhörer/Lautsprecher übernimmt.



Geht bei mir in meinen Pioneer VSX-920  Klar gibt noch wesentlich bessere, aber für das Geld ist das für meine Ohren schon erstklassiger Sound


----------



## Sharkz (13. März 2011)

Hatte noch nie eine Soundkarte und werde mir auch keine anschaffen.

Der Onboard Sound bei meinen MB´s war bisher immer ausreichend zum zocken und was Musik hören.


----------



## STSLeon (13. März 2011)

Ja eine X-Fi irgendwas. Von meinem Bruder übernommen.


----------



## widder0815 (13. März 2011)

Ich hab OnBoard (alc889) ... der reicht völlig aus ... Soundkarten die das Übertreffen findet man nicht unter 100€


----------



## Bier (13. März 2011)

widder0815 schrieb:


> Ich hab OnBoard (alc889) ... der reicht völlig aus ... Soundkarten die das Übertreffen findet man nicht unter 100€


 

Also eine Asus Xonar Dx (50€) wird auf jeden Fall besser sein als der alc889.


----------



## Blutstoff (13. März 2011)

widder0815 schrieb:


> Ich hab OnBoard (alc889) ... der reicht völlig aus ... Soundkarten die das Übertreffen findet man nicht unter 100€


 
Schwachsinn. Selbst ne Xonar DG oder DS für unter 50€ besitzen einen weitaus besseren Klang, ganz zu schweigen von den Ausstattungsfeatures wie DH usw.


----------



## Dark-Blood (13. März 2011)

Ich besitze eine Asus Xonar D2X  und geb sie so schnell nimmer her


----------



## Madz (13. März 2011)

Mir ist es echt schleierhaft, wie man Onboard ohne Receiver für "gut" klingend halten kann. Naja, solche Leute besitze dann wahrscheinlich auch G4m0r Headsets und lassen sich sonst ebenfalls vom PC-Audiomarketing an der Nase herumführen.


----------



## Clawhammer (13. März 2011)

der onboard Crap reicht für meine bedürfnisse^^


----------



## Two-Face (13. März 2011)

[X]_Ja, eine Creative_ 

SchundBlaster X-Fi Elite Pro. Bis vor kurzem ja noch die beste Soundkarte von Creative Labs, und das nach gut über 5 Jahren.
Schon geiles Teil, abgesehen von den Treibern kann ich auch nach mitlerweile mehr als 4 Jahren Gebrauch kaum meckern.


----------



## hubiflyer1994 (13. März 2011)

Zur Zeit benutze ich noch den Onboard Sound. Aber wenn mein neues AKG K 530 da ist kommt auch eine Xonar dg ins Haus.

mfg alex


----------



## Railroadfighter (17. März 2011)

Asus Xonar D2, aber die 100€ war sie für meine Mistlautsprecher nicht wert (Logitech Z-2300).


----------

